# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  طلاب هندسة الاتصالات والشبكات سااااااااااعدوني ازا ممكن هام جدا جدا

## jaja20_01

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيف الحال ان شاء الله انكم تكونوا بخير من الله تعالى
انا طالبه منكم الفزعه يا نشامى كلية الهندسه

عندي سؤال ليكم في مادة شبكات الحاسوب Network 

هلا في chapter 9 بيتحدث عن طرق تصحيح الاخطاء 
ومن اهم هي الطرق 
ا. Vertical redundancy check (VRC)
2. (LRC) longitudinal redundancy check
3. cyclical redundancy check (CRC)

هلا عندي بالنسبه للطريقه الاولى 
لمن يتم ارسال الرساله على شكل bit من المرسل للمستقبل ممكن انه يحدث اخطاء وممكن انه ما يحدث اخطاء
طيب
لو حدث خطأ معين في اول bit فانه المعالج بيقدر انه يرصده ويصححه 
وكذلك الامر لو وجد خطأ في 2 bit من الرساله
وايضا لو وجدت خطأ في 3 bit من الرساله
في هدول الحالات التلاته بيقدر المعالج انو يرصدهم وبيقدر انو يصلحهم

لكن
لو كان عدد الاخطاء في ال bitat ال اكبر او يساوي 4 فانه بيقدر انه يكتشفهم لكن ما بيقدر انو يصلحهم , هذا ازا كان العدد زوجي. لكن! ازا كان العدد اكبر من 4 وبنفس الوقت فردي فانه رح يكتشفه ويصححه 


طيب 
شو السر في الموضوع
ليه العدد الزوجي بيكتشفه لكن ما بيقدر يصححه 
وهذا بعكس
العدد الفردي لمن يكتشفه بيقدر يصححه

بليز انا بانتظار اجوبتكم محتاجه جواب سريع جدا جدا والله بحثت عن اجابه وما لقيت فقلت مالي غير نشامى الحصن لحتى يفيدوني بالموضوع

انا معينه فيكم الخير
بانتظاركم*

----------


## jaja20_01

:SnipeR (91):  
6 مشاهدات و 0 رودو 
حيّ الله بزوارنا
عبروني ولو بكلمه 
هدا توضيح اكتر للموضوع لانه كل يلي وجدته عن فكرت السؤال في هذا الرابط لكن ما فيه جواب لاستفساري فيه
اتمنى المساعده
http://en.kioskea.net/contents/****/control.php3

----------


## تحية عسكريه

على ما أظن جاوبتك بالموضوع الثاني وهذا الرابط للموقع شكلو بالفرنسي

----------


## jaja20_01

تم التلبيه
مشكورين ما قصرتم

----------

